# which should i take to my cabin?



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

im going to the cabin next week and im either gonna bring my marlin 30-30 or my 22-250. there are no deer there possibley coyotes.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Why can't you bring both?


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

i can but i dont want to


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

22-250


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

In that case bring the 250.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

22-250

However, if I was going to the cabin I would take a couple of 223, a couple of 22-250, a 308 for a little longer poke, and a heavy barrel 300 magnum in the event something was sitting out there a ways. Oh, and a couple of handguns, ----- or three. 

How about a shotgun? Your not leaving your bow home are you?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> 22-250
> 
> However, if I was going to the cabin I would take a couple of 223, a couple of 22-250, a 308 for a little longer poke, and a heavy barrel 300 magnum in the event something was sitting out there a ways. Oh, and a couple of handguns, ----- or three.
> 
> How about a shotgun? Your not leaving your bow home are you?


I think Plainsman has the best idea so far, You never know what you'll encounter.


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

ill be going up with my dad and my friend. my dad will bring his 357 magnum revolver and ill bring the 22-250


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

depends on cover and why your going. If your hunting for Coyotes and you have 100 or more yards of clear shooting, take the 22-250. If your hunting deer and under 100 take the 30/30. If your going to play and it doesn't matter take everything


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

when in doubt bring everything including the kitchen sink ( you could throw it at somthing )


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

22-250 for coyote hands down, I sure hope you have some fun and get a shot at a coyote. If deer possible and you handload still take the 22-250 and use a 53gr TSX. My grandson is using a 22-250 and the 53gr TSX that I loaded for him and he has not failed to kill deer and so far they have dropped where he shot them but his shot placement was where it was suppose to be. He uses the 53gr TSX for coyote also as do I in my 22-250.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Take Brittney Speers as the nighs might get cold.
Well if Britteny can't go find some one else.

 Al


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was thinking Jessica Simpson and the 22-250 myself! :beer:


----------

